# Knight Long Ranger Issue



## bic (Aug 25, 2009)

I've recently had trouble with my Knight Long Ranger just dimple the primer instead of contacting hard enough to ingnite the primer. Has anyone else encountered this issue? Anyone have any suggestions? This has happened with 2 different brands of primers.


----------



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

bic

Have you taken the bolt apart and cleaned the hammer and the inside of the bolt? Blow back can build up a deposit inside and not allow the bolt to travel ts full length.... or and ths has happened to me the mechanical (secondary) safety on the back of the bolt is not turned all the way it - it has moved itself in not allowing the hammer to drop all the way.

Just a couple of thoughts


----------



## bic (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Those were my first couple thoughts as well, but the secondary safety was all the way back and I disassembled the bold and it was fairly clean inside (only had 5 shots that day from the previous cleaning).

DO you use the disk? The item I was going to experiment with this weekend is the depth of seating the primer in the disk but don't think this is what is causing my trouble.


----------



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

Copy I do shoot the DISC - I really prefer the FPJ to the non FPJ...

Just a second let me go get a gun and look at it...

Try this..

1. Remove the bolt

2. Srew the secondary safety in to the point you can turn the inner bolt out.

3. Turn the inner bolt out about a 1/4 of a turn.

4. Then turn the secondary safet back out to release the hammer.

5. In my case the hammer pin comes through the face of the bolt about 1/8 +inches

If you would like to see a picture let me know I snap and post one...


----------



## bic (Aug 25, 2009)

I checked my gun and came up with the same results as you... My only guess is that I've either got some shorter disks or somehow I'm seating the primer too deap. I'm going to experiment with it Saturday morning to see if I can turn on and off the problem.

Thanks for all the ideas and suggestions. I'll post what I find this weekend!


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

.....edit: didn't realize Knight had closed shop


----------



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

*mike landrich*

Knight production is the only not working - service and parts are still going strong....


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

Sabotloader said:


> *mike landrich*
> 
> Knight production is the only not working - service and parts are still going strong....


Thanks for the info. I need to call and get some sabot jackets for my 52 cal. I never could find them anywhere else.


----------

